# Something to review after Jockmike2's accident



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Here's a very informative site on saw safety accessories.*

*It never hurts to learn a little bit more about safety.*


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

You also can't beat this when it will work for your task at hand:


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for the great information…I am always interested in safety…the more the better as far as I am concerned. I thank my grandfather and shop teacher for instilling the idea that safety is very cool!....I have met several folks that think they are somehow diminished for using safety measures….that they are "chicken" for wearing a face shield…....I will not let anyone into my shop unless they are as safety concious as myself….and if I am feeling tired or impatient…it is time to stop and take a rest….never trade safety for "convenience"....its a no win.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks Dick.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

Gary,

Used your link and downloaded the templates. This will work real well for me since a lot of my cuts are in material shorter than 18" long. I see in the video that you are cutting the thin 1/8" strip between the blade and fence, isn't that a no-no?

Steve.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Dick*
Thanks for the link, always looking for ways to make it safer.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Good info Dick. Thanks for posting it.


----------

